# Evil Dead Remake



## wrongnote85 (Oct 16, 2012)

i'll just leave this here...

stuff - Video Dailymotion

(it's the trailer)


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 16, 2012)

It looks too serious.

Part of what made the originals so great was the comedy intertwined with the horror. 

Who knows, it could surprise me.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 16, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> It looks too serious.
> 
> Part of what made the originals so great was the comedy intertwined with the horror.
> 
> Who knows, it could surprise me.



everyone says this, and i don't know why. the original had very subtle humor, and was mostly a straight up horror film. the comedy aspect didn't really take hold until the sequel.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 16, 2012)

That's true.

And the first film had such horrible production.

The sequel, to me, almost felt like a remake of the first film.

Anyways, thanks for posting, it does look very interesting.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 16, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> That's true.
> 
> And the first film had such horrible production.
> 
> ...



for about the first 30 min of evil dead 2, yea it is mostly a remake. recap might be a better way to put it. 

glad to share!


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

WHOA BLOOD AND CRAZY PEOPLE AND LOUD NOISES AND BRIGHT FLASHES.

remakes should be illegal. if pot is, remakes should be.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 16, 2012)

ROAR said:


> remakes should be illegal. if pot is, remakes should be.




It is produced by Bruce Campbell and Sam Raimi. Only type of remake that should ever be made; Raimi never lost his touch.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Sam Raimi has some tree rape fetish he needs to resolve. Pretty much the only thing I hated about the first one.


----------



## fps (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it a full-on remake? Cos we've already had an Evil Dead remake in Evil Dead 2! Still, if word of mouth is good, I'll probably go see it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2012)

They turned fucking Evil Dead into more of that stupid fucking 'torture porn' mainstream gimmicky garbage.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks fucking brutal, though Campbell not starring in it is a disappointment.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> It is produced by Bruce Campbell and Sam Raimi. Only type of remake that should ever be made; Raimi never lost his touch.



Nah, I'll have to pass on that thought.
Ridley didn't deliver with Prometheus, so don't think that just because
they have done some legendary things means they can do it again. 
Raimi hasn't lost his touch, but he can still make mistakes. Al la Spider-Man 3!

Randy's right.
It's all about torture porn now. And unless you're Cattle Decap
you're recycling fake snuff film footage we've all seen 524059843 times


----------



## iamthefonz (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw a chick cutting her arm off like Ash...
So Ash is a girl now?

Whatever. Not looking good, but I'll probably end up seeing it anyways.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 17, 2012)

yes, the lead character is a woman. idk if her name is going to be ash or not though.

EDIT: just looked it up, her name is mia.


----------



## Kwampis (Oct 17, 2012)

The video's been removed, FYI.

I'm a big fan of the first two movies. Evil Dead 2 is actually a remake of the first movie for those commenting on it. They didn't have the money to make a proper sequel so that was made to raise money.

I'm not getting my hopes up for this though. I don't have a problem with remakes per se, but big budget remakes of a B movie rub me the wrong way. B movies have a charm all their own when they're done right, and I imagine this is going to be something else entirely, which is a good thing and a bad thing I suppose. Eh, wait and see.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 17, 2012)

Goddammit.


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's the panel from the NYC-CC With the director, lead actress and Bruce Campbell talking about the remake. It starts at around 1:31:00.

NYCC

Bruce seems quite adamant though that they did a decent job (although he kinda has to say that now that it's all done).


----------



## fps (Oct 20, 2012)

Kwampis said:


> The video's been removed, FYI.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the first two movies. Evil Dead 2 is actually a remake of the first movie for those commenting on it. They didn't have the money to make a proper sequel so that was made to raise money.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up for this though. I don't have a problem with remakes per se, but big budget remakes of a B movie rub me the wrong way. B movies have a charm all their own when they're done right, and I imagine this is going to be something else entirely, which is a good thing and a bad thing I suppose. Eh, wait and see.



Agree entirely, just wondering what you thought of the third movie?


----------



## L1ght (Oct 20, 2012)

fps said:


> Agree entirely, just wondering what you thought of the third movie?



You mean Army of Darkness? I thought it was funny, but it didn't have much surprise factor to it like the first and second ones did, which was, actually, a bit disappointing.


----------



## Kwampis (Oct 20, 2012)

^exactly

The first one was mostly just a straight horror movie, and I think it did it quite well, considering the budget and all. I thought 2 had pretty much the perfect blend of horror and humor, and it managed to be both intense and funny without taking itself too seriously. Army of Darkness was mostly just goofy. It wasn't bad. I just didn't like it nearly as much.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it's going to be fun to watch. The first two scared the shit out of me lol they were done so well with what they had. This one really can't be too bad I mean the first movie ash says like 3 lines lol it was always about gore. They look like they are going to take it to a higher level. The only way I will be disappointed in this movie is if I am not disgusted after watching it. 

Ps that guy in the blue shirt with the chainsaw looks a lot like ash.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 21, 2012)

ST3MOCON said:


> The only way I will be disappointed in this movie is if I am not disgusted after watching it.



By the looks of the promotional video, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> It looks too serious.
> 
> Part of what made the originals so great was the comedy intertwined with the horror.
> 
> Who knows, it could surprise me.



That was my reaction to that video until the very last thing that happened in teh trailer, which was exactly like the original with how it was SO disgusting and splattery that it tipped over into being funny. That totally saved it for me, it made me think that the rest of the trailer was just trying to market it as a regular DARK EDGY horror movie when in reality it's very much in the vein of the original. I don't think there's any way that last bit could have been intended to be totally serious.

The original is like that too, btw. It barely has any obvious intentional comedy, it just sorta starts becoming apparent towards the end with how they keep throwing blood all over Bruce Campbell's face again and again to the point where you can tell the filmmakers realized the absurdity of it all and were going for a slightly humorous tone. 

Evil Dead 2's first half is the greatest horror comedy ever filmed. It goes downhill once the other people arrive at the cabin, but scenes like Ash flipping himself over his own shoulder when fighting his hand are immortal.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 21, 2012)

Kwampis said:


> The video's been removed, FYI.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the first two movies. Evil Dead 2 is actually a remake of the first movie for those commenting on it. They didn't have the money to make a proper sequel so that was made to raise money.



Nah it's not a remake. Raimi has said the first few minutes of Evil Dead 2 were done to recap the first movie, and since they didn't have the rights (or money for the rights, you are correct there) to use scenes from the first film, they had to redo the scenes to recap. The idea was just to recap the first film for the audience real quick, then get on with the sequel - a proper sequel for sure. Once Ash wakes up in the mud as a deadite - Evil Dead 2 begins.

I'm curious to see this remake, but it will be hard to recreate the atmosphere of the first. Pretty sure that was lightning in a bottle due to the low budget, - it was so over the top it became funny.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 21, 2012)

It does look a bit torture brutal (nothing in the trailer hinted toward torture porn--i.e., no one was chained up and being slowly sawed to bits), however I enjoy brutal movies when they are _well done_. America sorely lacks in this sense, whereas the French make some of the best brutal films I've ever seen. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that this "re-imagining" uses the plot, characters (whichever archetypes are used; you can leave out Ash, but you can bet they'll keep the archetype of Ash) and atmosphere of being isolated in the woods to its advantage and does not simply rely on brutality and gore alone.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 21, 2012)

Army of Darkness was *much* more of a comedy than Evil Dead I or II, but it was also probably the most memorable, simply due to the incredible number of awesome one liners that Bruce Campbell has throughout. 

I've seen Army of Darkness a bunch of times. I've also seen Evil Dead II, and I loved it, but I've never seen the original. I'll have to get on that...


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 21, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Army of Darkness was *much* more of a comedy than Evil Dead I or II, but it was also probably the most memorable, simply due to the incredible number of awesome one liners that Bruce Campbell has throughout.
> 
> I've seen Army of Darkness a bunch of times. I've also seen Evil Dead II, and I loved it, but I've never seen the original. I'll have to get on that...



yes, you must.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2012)

After watching all of them a bunch of times I now like Evil Dead more than 2 and like both of thsoe a LOT more than army of darkness. Army of Darkness sort of lost its appeal after I had it memorized. It's just...not very good, it simply has a lot of great lines. That part where Ash tries to stomp on his little clones while bellowing LONDON BRIDGE IS FALLING DOWN is great, but most of the humor feels really forced, like all the three stooges gags (ex when he fights the skeleton hands that are sticking out of the ground).


----------



## Decipher (Oct 25, 2012)

Watched the official trailer a couple of times yesterday and I'm really not sure what to think yet. I've been a long time fan of the Evil Dead series like many and am very opposed to this Hollywood trend of Re-makes.... This one definitely presents itself on the more serious/horror side but I guess time will tell. I'm quite certain I'll check it out as both Bruce and Sam have their hands and approval on it so that does show some faith.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 25, 2012)

Decipher said:


> Watched the official trailer a couple of times yesterday and I'm really not sure what to think yet. I've been a long time fan of the Evil Dead series like many and am very opposed to this Hollywood trend of Re-makes.... This one definitely presents itself on the more serious/horror side but I guess time will tell. I'm quite certain I'll check it out as both Bruce and Sam have their hands and approval on it so that does show some faith.



I think that's just a marketing fail, cause trailers ALWAYS have to force a movie into a "regular" genre, so either we get that or a goofy comedy trailer. That tongue thing at the end of the trailer strongly suggests to me that it is similarly so over the top and gory that it becomes funny (intentionally).


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 25, 2012)

Kwampis said:


> ^exactly
> 
> The first one was mostly just a straight horror movie, and I think it did it quite well, considering the budget and all. I thought 2 had pretty much the perfect blend of horror and humor, and it managed to be both intense and funny without taking itself too seriously. Army of Darkness was mostly just goofy. It wasn't bad. I just didn't like it nearly as much.



Thank you for clearing that up! As a kid, my mom who was a big horror movie fan let us watch the part 1. I was probably 10 or 11 years old then and was scared shitless!  I kept trying to look for that movie and kept getting the part 2 which although seemed similar, was funny at times and I was wondering all these years (without doing the research obviously) what was up.


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 25, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> yes, you must.



+1


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2013)

Watched the new Red Band Trailer last night. Shows a lot more than the last. Still can't handle the tongue thing.....

Anyone else check it out? Thoughts?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 4, 2013)

My friend sent it to me this morning.

Lots like they may be fucking around with the plot a bit (or rather, expanding it from the...well mostly nothing that it was) but seems like they will be staying true to the, "MORE BLOOD," ethos of the movie and it's hard to complain about that.


Edit:
Yes, the tongue thing is difficult to watch.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 4, 2013)

Baelzebeard said:


> It looks too serious.
> 
> Part of what made the originals so great was the comedy intertwined with the horror.
> 
> Who knows, it could surprise me.




The original was a straight up horror film. Bruce Campbell himself has said the only thing that made people see it as slightly comedic was the bad acting and production. After that, they embraced the humor aspect more blatantly with the sequels.

Who knows. This remake could be total shit, but the trailer looks amazing in my opinion and that's coming from someone who loathes modern, mainstream film. I will definitely be seeing this.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 4, 2013)

Tons of new images:


12 Horrifying Shots You Missed In The Red Band &#8216;Evil Dead Trailer; 99 Other HD Screengrabs!!! | | Bloody DisgustingBloody Disgusting


EDIT: Never mind, they're just from the Red Band Trailer. (I was late seeing it.)


----------



## GazPots (Jan 6, 2013)

Link for the lazy. 

Fuck sake, it looks a bit disturbing. 





Edit - The screenshot of the video is freaking me out.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 6, 2013)

I love the box-cutter licking scene. It's depraved.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would have preferred a proper sequel with all new characters, and maybe a brief cameo of Bruce (Ash) as a hook-handed gas attendant who says something like "don't you kids go into them thar woods, those woods have a DEAAATH CURSE!" But nonetheless, I do like how this looks, and I am very skeptical of most horror remakes. Hated the remakes of Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, and wasn't even crazy about Zombie's Halloween. But this looks promising.


----------



## kerska (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty stoked on it. It looks like it's just going to be way over the top shocker type gore stuff going on which I'm okay with.

I personally can't wait for the chase scenes with the camera making that "RROOOOOWWWWWWWOOORRRRRROOOWWWWW" sound.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 16, 2013)

This looks disgustingly awesome.
I'm a huge horror/gore/effects/makeup fan and this is getting me all giddy.

I showed more than a few friends who said it looked too over the top for them.


----------



## himself138 (Jan 16, 2013)

movie loooooks nasty. whoa yeah


----------



## decypher (Jan 21, 2013)

The trailer looks great. I hope they'll stick to the "serious" tone instead of trying to bring in too many comedic elements as I never saw them in the original - which I loved watching as a kid - either. 
I really liked the TCM remake and the "Beginning", because they were pretty gritty and the violence was pretty mean, Evil Dead Remake could be headed the same way  .


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jan 26, 2013)

Some of the images from that trailer alone are gonna haunt my dreams. Its just so fucking creepy, specially the bitch in the basement.


----------



## Force (Jan 26, 2013)

Not gory enough


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jan 26, 2013)

pumped


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 11, 2013)

IGN gave this one a 9.0 lol


----------



## ridner (Mar 20, 2013)

will definitely be seeing it. it looks like it could easily go either way though


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 20, 2013)

I am absolutely going to see this in theatres. I don't go to theatres often but Fuck. This can help but be awesome I'm thinking now. 

Also on a related note:
They have announced a sequel to this and, far more epically, Army of Darkness 2 with Bruce Campbell coming back to play Ash! YAY!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I am absolutely going to see this in theatres. I don't go to theatres often but Fuck. This can help but be awesome I'm thinking now.
> 
> Also on a related note:
> They have announced a sequel to this and, far more epically, Army of Darkness 2 with Bruce Campbell coming back to play Ash! YAY!



I really like the old Evil Deads, and I really like how this finally looks like a modern horror movie that is actually gonna be scary, but I honestly don't think I can sit through this one in the theatre, it looks terrifying 

Also, +1 to the girl in the basement. I can creep myself out at night just thinking about her.

edit: was the post above mine, but here's some stuff!

http://screenrant.com/army-of-darkness-2-evil-dead-4-sam-raimi/

http://www.slashfilm.com/evil-dead-2-script-already-in-the-works-remake-trilogy-planned/


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^ really??? got a link? that sounds like good news!!

the trailer does look pretty bad ass. I'm off to google more on this - can't wait!!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2013)

Randy said:


> They turned fucking Evil Dead into more of that stupid fucking 'torture porn' mainstream gimmicky garbage.



I think I like what they did though. Most modern horror movies are either jumpy/somewhat creepy PG-13 movies, or the 'torture porn' thing like the Saws. Or the new documentary-style movies like Paranormal Activity and The Fourth kind. We won't get into non-American stuff 

I really love how this movie looks honestly scary/creepy, and he's not afraid to go for a high rating. Judging by the trailer at least, it seems like it's what real horror movies *should* be. I'm not sure how much it'll do justice to the originals, but I don't think they really need a remake - this just looks like a good horror movie.

And it wouldn't be Sam Raimi without some gross-out stuff 

Also, sorry for replying to a 6 month old post


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate torture porn with the fiery passion of a thousand burning suns and I just don't see it in the trailer.

It looks like a lot of the original Evil Dead stuff, just with modern graphics. There was a lot of pretty fucked up stuff in those movies which was largely viewed with humour because the "special" effects were so poor.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 20, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I hate torture porn with the fiery passion of a thousand burning suns and I just don't see it in the trailer.
> 
> It looks like a lot of the original Evil Dead stuff, just with modern graphics. There was a lot of pretty fucked up stuff in those movies which was largely viewed with humour because the "special" effects were so poor.



Also, AFAIK there's no CGI in this whatsoever


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 20, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I hate torture porn with the fiery passion of a thousand burning suns and I just don't see it in the trailer.
> 
> It looks like a lot of the original Evil Dead stuff, just with modern graphics. There was a lot of pretty fucked up stuff in those movies which was largely viewed with humour because the "special" effects were so poor.



20 years from now we'll say the same thing 

My mom told me, when she seen the original Evil Dead and Evil Dead 2 in the theatres, there wasn't a whole lot to laugh about - It was genuinely scary, but like you said - By comparison of what's considered "Realism" today and back then, it's just a big silly roller coaster ride


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 20, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Also, AFAIK there's no CGI in this whatsoever



even if it's say 20% CGI, i'll be happy. I thought maybe that tree rape scene had some. but again, 80% real props kicks ass. 

Most movies are full of CGI now, and it seems to work against itself - it's meant to look real, but ends up feeling less so because you KNOW it's just not really there!!


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 20, 2013)

Philligan said:


> I think I like what they did though. Most modern horror movies are either jumpy/somewhat creepy PG-13 movies, or the 'torture porn' thing like the Saws. Or* the new documentary-style *movies like Paranormal Activity and The Fourth kind. We won't get into non-American stuff
> 
> I really love how this movie looks honestly scary/creepy, and he's not afraid to go for a high rating. Judging by the trailer at least, it seems like it's what real horror movies *should* be. I'm not sure how much it'll do justice to the originals, but I don't think they really need a remake - this just looks like a good horror movie.
> 
> ...



i feel compelled to point out that the first film to do that was 'cannibal holocaust' from 1980. 

i feel compelled because it's about my favorite film of all time.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 1, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> i feel compelled to point out that the first film to do that was 'cannibal holocaust' from 1980.
> 
> i feel compelled because it's about my favorite film of all time.



I got that on the good old VCD format years ago from china or wherever. Don't remember being all that blown away. The folks i was watching it with thought i was crazy, i do remember that..."What the eff is this??"

Evil Dead comes out thursday night for sneak previews....will be going then....BUMP!!!


----------



## wankerness (Apr 1, 2013)

Cannibal Holocaust is historically notable and obviously deserves a lot of credit for the "found footage" thing but it really doesn't escape its trash film roots. We didn't REALLY need all the rape/sex scenes, but what really puts it over the top into exploitation trash are the drawn out animal deaths IMHO. The acting is atrocious on all fronts other than some of the "cannibal" victims (probably cause the filmmaker did nasty things to them like making them hang out in that burning hut and didn't end up paying them). The score is also hilariously overwrought, it's practically playing adagio for strings while that turtle gets dissected and through some of the other bad stuff, which I think really undermines the "found footage" thing. Oh well. I don't dislike it, I respect its influence, but it sure is odd that for some reason a lot of horror nerds attempt to use it as an example of why non-horror geeks should take horror movies seriously when in reality it's a good example of exactly the kind of thing that makes people hate horror movies. 

The more I see of this Evil Dead remake the less sure I am that they understood the tone of the original. The first stuff posted in this thread looked like they understood the "so disgusting it becomes surreal and funny" angle but some of the stuff I've seen more recently makes it look like it's trying to also be hardcore at the same time, which doesn't seem quite right. The characters themselves don't seem to have that innocent moron Ash thing going on. Who knows. I probably won't see it till it comes out on video, unless it's getting good reviews and is the kind of splattery fun that the originals were. The audience response to "serious" horror movies in the theater usually make me lose faith in humanity, but I must admit "Drag Me To Hell" was way more fun with an audience since they were all just eating it up.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Apr 6, 2013)

Fortunate enough to see it last night, and I must say as a long time Evil Dead fan, they kept it true to what Evil Dead is, while keeping it fresh and new.

The cheese is there, but you've got to look for it - Remember, the original wasn't supposed to be as cheesy as it was, but a $400 000 budget could only allow for so much


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 7, 2013)

I enjoyed it and I'm a longtime Evil Dead fan as well. TONS of fan service if you know what to look for. 

I was hoping for the evil dead to be more...well evil and torturey but it was pretty awesome regardless.


----------



## iloki (Apr 7, 2013)

TONS of fan service for sure. I thoroughly enjoyed most of it.

afaik the only scene with any cgi was in the very beginning, the rest was all practical effects.


----------



## -42- (Apr 8, 2013)

Fell asleep in the theater. 

You stop caring once the violence reaches a certain point.


----------



## fps (Apr 14, 2013)

-42- said:


> Fell asleep in the theater.
> 
> You stop caring once the violence reaches a certain point.



....When you've seen that level of violence before when you were younger

....Because you've seen the Evil Dead movies

Horror can't win in that sense, it's all about the shock of the new before you get toughened up to it.


----------



## skeels (Apr 14, 2013)

iamthefonz said:


> I saw a chick cutting her arm off like Ash...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> "WHO'S LAUGHING NOW!?!?!"


----------



## wankerness (Apr 15, 2013)

I've seen enough positive reviews that I want to see it. There seems to be a lot of confusion from people who have the original Evil Dead confused with Evil Dead 2/Army of Darkness who are mad it isn't full of obvious humor, but it sounds like the filmmakers did get some of the "it's so incredibly gory it stops being gross and becomes surreal" thing that started happening by the end of the original, like when Ash keeps getting hit in the face with bodily fluids and the lightbulb fills up with blood etc. 

The main thing that sounds like a turn-off is that it apparently spends a very long time before anything crazy happens, so it feels overlong. Part of why the original is my favorite of the series is just that it's so to-the-point and short. 2 really starts to drag for me as soon as the other people get to the cabin. /heresy

EDIT: Just looked it up and it's only 90 minutes, so maybe the people who said that were just implying it's badly paced, or maybe they were just dumb


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 19, 2013)

i went and saw this movie despite not being a fan of the original and i did not like it one bit, at least the OG could hold my attention for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## skeels (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the original movies, and I really had my hopes high for this one, so needless to say I was thoroughly disappointed. Oh well, I guess I've turned into a horror movie snob, maybe always was one, maybe this is my wake-up call.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 19, 2013)

Always weary of remakes, this one, to me, was really good.

There was CGI when the book was in the fire but not burning, or looked really fake.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I enjoyed this greatly.

Also liked the MSU/State of Michigan references .


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 23, 2013)

It was pretty good, not great - i'd like to see it one more time to really make up my mind - not that it was "deep" or anything - i'm just thickheaded sometimes, need a second view to really remember what the hell just happened


----------



## Philligan (Apr 23, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Always weary of remakes, this one, to me, was really good.
> 
> There was CGI when the book was in the fire but not burning, or looked really fake.







VBCheeseGrater said:


> It was pretty good, not great - i'd like to see it one more time to really make up my mind - not that it was "deep" or anything - i'm just thickheaded sometimes, need a second view to really remember what the hell just happened



For a 2013 re-imagining it really could have been worse 

Just saw it by the way haha.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

I finally watched this since it finally became available in high quality without having to pay to see it in the theater! It's far better than most horror remakes, but it still was a pretty big let-down as a fan of the original (I like Evil Dead 1 more than 2/AOD so it wasn't like I was looking for blatant slapstick).

It seems like the scriptwriter understood what made the original evil dead great, and then every single other person involved with the production didn't. So, you have a lot of great ideas presented in the most cliched, serious, "HARDCORE HORROR" manner possible. You can tell the scriptwriter "got it" because there are some elements that are so ludicrous that they completely overpower the HARDCORE MOOD (ex, many of the scenes where the demons talk), and then there are many others which are so outrageously over the top that they must be funny on paper and certainly would have been in style of the original but here it's just like...UGH (ex, the part where Mia vomits on the other chick, or the nailgun battle). Everything is just filmed in the manner of something like the Texas Chainsaw Massacre remake where it seems like no one was having fun at all and everyone was thinking "THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS," right down to the way it was clearly corrected in the computer to mute any colors other than pus yellow and moldy gray through the first half of the movie.

It is a very conflicted movie and I think it's quite a shame. A little bit more lightness could have gone a long, long way. It's hard to pinpoint who's responsible, I'm not sure if the producers were breathing down everyone's neck demanding the whole thing be joyless or if the director was actively going for that or what. For sure, the music is a gigantic part of the problem, it's so overbearing and melodramatic without ever being over the top enough to have any fun with itself, it sounds like every other serious modern horror soundtrack. 

Technically it's pretty impeccable, the actors are good and the characters are mostly likable until it reverts to the incredibly tired modern cliche of giving characters lines like "EAT THIS, [MELONFARMER]" which are just so incredibly "awesome" the music has to pause for a second so we're sure to hear them and register how important and badass they are. The script has a lot of good ideas, as previously mentioned (for example, I think the setup was brilliant), and I really think whoever wrote it is a huge fan of the originals. Too bad no one else involved was! 

I'd give it a 5/10, it's worth a watch but expect to be disappointed if you're a big fan of the original. Certainly beats the shit out of most other american horror movies these days though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saw it a while back. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm dont know why everyone is raving on about it? 
It was good, but definitely didnt have anything I hadnt seen in other movies

I think it being another remake/revisioning of a classic horror movie puts a bad taste in my mouth straight.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> I'm dont know why everyone is raving on about it?
> It was good, but definitely didnt have anything I hadnt seen in other movies
> 
> I think it being another remake/revisioning of a classic horror movie puts a bad taste in my mouth straight.



Who's raving on about it? I've mostly seen bad reviews of it.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 4, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Who's raving on about it? I've mostly seen bad reviews of it.


 
Mainly people I know outside of the forum, real world people


----------



## skeels (Jul 4, 2013)

^ You had me at 'nailgun battle'...


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

If you're a fan of splatter effects it's definitely a must-watch, as far as I could tell there was no lame CGI blood at all which is a huge selling point for me. I still stand by the 5/10 but I don't want to dissuade people from seeing it. There were a few things that made me cringe hardcore (needle pulled out of the eyelid, pulling off the squished hand, the tongue split, probably more things too).


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 6, 2013)

I liked it a lot. I think it's one of the very few remakes that offered something new and enjoyable, and didn't just try to cash in on a big character/franchise.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2013)

I was a huge fan, and also a huge fan of the original and the sequel. I only hope they remake the sequel and take on the comedy aspect that it held. I think it could be incredibly awesome.


----------

